# Plugless charging? Think this may also come out for the Model 3?



## Jay McGinnis (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone got info about this?
https://www.pluglesspower.com/tesla-model-s/?gclid=CP2k6d6yyc0CFQ5qfgod_a8GxA


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there is some information from Plugless in this thread on the charging snake


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I shot Plugless an email awhile back asking about cost but they never responded.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This type of thing will be adapted for the Model 3, that I'm sure of it. However the pricing of these systems doesn't seem attractive given how easy it is to just plug in the car whenever I need a charge. I'm not that lazy...


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've got several contacts at Plugless. Here are some stats:

"Non-Reserve" Price $3290
"Reserve" Price $244 Down/ then $2440
7.2 KWh Charging
20 mph Charge rate
3 Year Warranty

Currently only for Model S, Plugless is not yet available for the Roadster, X or 3.....but they are awaiting release of the Model 3 for Specs and then their R&D Team will start Speccing it out for the 3. The current S unit maybe cross compatible with the Model 3 but my contacts are not sure yet. They're telling me the inhouse Techs and Engineers are having to wait for the Model 3 Specs to be released.

Ski


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

What does "20 mph Charge rate" mean?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

that you could get 20 miles worth of charge in an hour. 
So for comparison, the Model S charging page lists with the 48A 14-50 wall connector, you get 20 miles in 35 minutes, with the 72A HPWC 23 minutes, Supercharger in 3 minutes.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> that you could get 20 miles worth of charge in an hour.
> So for comparison, the Model S charging page lists with the 48A 14-50 wall connector, you get 20 miles in 35 minutes, with the 72A HPWC 23 minutes, Supercharger in 3 minutes.


@MelindaV,

Thanks M! I know I can Always count on you! 

Ski


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, not sure that's worth it. I plug my phone in every night. I can plug my car in, too.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Its very expensive and less efficient than a standard wall connector. Seriously, plugging your car in is not a big deal. I'd recommend anyone going with an EV try just plugging in for a while first before looking into this type of thing. Also its not approved by Tesla, messes with the battery connection etc.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeahhh don't really see the draw. Especially at 3 grand. The charging snake might be worth that much to me if it had some level of smarts to it and knew when the car needed charging etc. I imagine we'll see lots of charging snakes with the buses etc coming out.


----------



## TGRETZ (May 8, 2016)

Elon has already stated that plugless looses too much energy in the transfer and is not the way to go. That is why he is developing the snake.


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

TGRETZ said:


> Elon has already stated that plugless looses too much energy in the transfer and is not the way to go. That is why he is developing the snake.


Hmm I may have missed that one, do you have a link to Elon's statement or video where he says this ?

I agree that wireless charging is not efficient but it addresses a solution that automated pluging (snake) doesn't i.e. safety. Can you imagine having a car plugged outside in a neighborhood where kids play and one of them tries to play with it? Also shared spaces where a wired charge-point is just not practical.

I am interested in plugless simply because it is a neat solution if it works reasonably efficiently. I can have the charge plate buried on my driveway or garage and all I would have to do is park car correctly after work. No dangling wires for kids to play with or sabotage.


----------



## TGRETZ (May 8, 2016)

Jayc said:


> Hmm I may have missed that one, do you have a link to Elon's statement or video where he says this ?
> 
> I agree that wireless charging is not efficient but it addresses a solution that automated pluging (snake) doesn't i.e. safety. Can you imagine having a car plugged outside in a neighborhood where kids play and one of them tries to play with it? Also shared spaces where a wired charge-point is just not practical.
> 
> I am interested in plugless simply because it is a neat solution if it works reasonably efficiently. I can have the charge plate buried on my driveway or garage and all I would have to do is park car correctly after work. No dangling wires for kids to play with or sabotage.


The SNAKE will be automated hopefully soon and it will not supply any power if kids are playing with it until it communicates with the car.
I think that the superchargers will eventually have the snake and when done charging the cars will pull away and park to open up a stall.
That is the solution to keep charging from becoming congested.


----------



## M3_Dreamer (Aug 23, 2016)

I agree. Way too expensive for such a medium rate of charge. The snake for about that price would be an option that I would think about though just for the awesomeness! Still don't think I'm that lazy.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm sure Plugless will come up with a retrofit kit for the Model 3 (their site I think already spoke to the 3 - at least when I looked at it last year). 
But it really seems like a waste of money (for the extra equipment/install) and electricity (for the energy loss) for the insignificant gain of convenience. Also have seen some comments from people who are using their system say it is vary particular on parking over the pad - so it may take longer to carefully park the car over the pad than it takes to grab the cord and plug it in.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought about plugless charging for a while (I even contacted Plugless), but I've decided I'll just plug it in. I used to have a wireless charger for my phone. After using that daily for a while I decided it was just a gimmick. It's a little less efficient/slower to charge. And sometimes fussy. And I park in my driveway (so it's not like we'd want a pad in our driveway, that'd look odd).


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

I will consider automatic plugging. So a device that makes physical contact with vehicle, likely underbelly socket.
I will consider wireless charging only if efficiency is above 98%.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

arnis said:


> I will consider automatic plugging. So a device that makes physical contact with vehicle, likely underbelly socket.
> I will consider wireless charging only if efficiency is above 98%.


Honestly, after 3 years of owning a Model S and plugging in when I need to I have zero need or wishes for anything that helps on the plugging front. Maybe if my car is driving itself around without me and needs to SC for some point but thats WAY off in the future.

Now, if my wife had an EV, something that would do it for her when she parked would be good as she would not remember to plug in and emails/txt's wouldn't be enough.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> ...
> Now, if my wife had an EV, something that would do it for her when she parked would be good as she would not remember to plug in and emails/txt's wouldn't be enough.


This was one of the things that Nissan did well with the Leaf (at least the SV and SL, which had CarWings)...

You can set it up with geofencing to notify you via text or email that the car is in a preferred charging location and NOT plugged in.

I trained my senior citizen mom to remember to plug in her Leaf everytime she got home.

She doesn't need it on her replacement Leaf S (basic Leaf, the first one was crushed and totaled in an accident, she was fine.)


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I initially wrote a little script to remind me nightly if my car wasn't plugged in (it checked). Later on I integrated it into EVTripping.com so others could use it. That now reminds you for the plug in, annual service etc. I didn't tie it into locations yet.


----------

